

Show HN: Android Hacker News reader app - mathieuh

As if there weren&#x27;t enough already, I&#x27;ve added to the pile of Android readers for Hacker News. I&#x27;m still learning about Android development so I chose a project with ListViews and I tried to follow Android design guidelines.<p>It&#x27;s pretty basic but I&#x27;m using it as my daily driver HN reader.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.mathieuhendey.hackernews
======
carlosvillu
Can you read offline?!

